# Incoming Stock Vaperite - Alfaliquid



## Vaperite South Africa (10/9/15)

Get your taste buds ready ...... some of the most amazing juice we have ever tasted is on its way and arriving 22nd September. 

It will be available in 0mg and 6mg and 10ml bottles PG/VG 64/36. If it flies out the door as we expect it to then we will bring in 30ml bottles with our next batch.



Caribbean Rum, Island Vanilla, Almond and Caramel (Rob's Christmas Cake)



Virginia and Brown Tobacco, Chocolate, Hazelnut and Old Scotch Whisky



Strawberry, Aniseed, Lime and Eucalyptus



Raspberry, Pomegranate, Grape, Anise and Wormwood



Yuzu, Clementine, Black Tea, Verbena and Eucalyptus


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/15)

Please keep me 2 bottles each 0mg and 6mg of Christmas Cake so I can make 3mg... I'll only be back at the end of the month and I need Xmas cake!


----------



## Chris du Toit (10/9/15)

Price and pre-orders? Sounds amazeballs!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/9/15)

R99 per 10ml. PM pre-orders to us with your name, email address and phone number. Free shipping on all orders of R350 or more. 

Rob, will set yours aside. What date do you arrive back?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> R99 per 10ml. PM pre-orders to us with your name, email address and phone number. Free shipping on all orders of R350 or more.
> 
> Rob, will set yours aside. What date do you arrive back?



29th Sep I should be home!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/9/15)

Arrival confirmed for Tuesday the 22nd. Now available via our website and tastings available at our shop in Bedfordview from Tuesday afternoon. 10ml 64/36 in 0mg and 6mg.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/9/15)

The Alfaliquid juice has arrived and all five flavours are available for tasting / vaping at 0mg.

Rob, your Black Raft 2 x 0mg and 2 x 6mg have been set aside. Go Christmas Cake

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/15)

Awesome! For some reason the banking via Canada wasn't working... Can't wait for my Xmas Cake Vape!!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

If you like Marzipan and Xmas Cake then Black Raft is the one! I'm off to the liquor store tomorrow to get some Amaretto and I'm gonna have a Vape Fest with Black Raft in my Sapor and Amaretto in my glass! Whooo! This is me making 3mg Black Raft!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

